# Un Router funciona para conectar dos PC a internet ?



## foso (Ago 19, 2009)

Hay dos PC en mi casa y un solo modem para internet, que se conecta por cable de red ( eternet) . Yo quisiera un dispositivo para poder tener internet en las dos PC a la vez sin tener que ponerlas en red. He escuchado del dispositivo Router, pero leyendo por ahí veo que hay de muchos tipos. ¿ Es el dispositivo correcto para lo que quiero ? . ¿ Que tipo de Router debería pedir ?
Bueno desde ya gracias.


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola,primero consulta la documentación de tu modem que te da servicio de internet,ya que aqui en México el modem de la marca 2wire se puede utilizar como un router,si tu caso es similar (en Argentina desconozco como sea su servicio por alla) y puedes utilizar el modem que tienes como un router te recomendaria un swich ademas de tres cables en configuracion directa para tus conexiones
(aqui en esta seccion el master Fogonazo puso un articulo sobre ese tema) el swich es más economico y puedes distribuirles señal de internet a las dos pc´s .
ahora si tu modem no funciona como un router,entonces si deberas adquirir uno aunque su precio es un tanto mayor ....

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2009)

Un router es el dispositivo que une dos redes entre si.

Un router puro solo tiene una entrada y una salida.

Vos vas a unir dos redes entre si , la Web y tu mini red. 

Para armar tu mini red necesitás un switch de dos bocas.

Conclusión , y unificando , necesitás un router - switch de dos bocas ethernet ( mínimo )
Podés poner uno que además sea inalámbrico , y entonces conectás la que está cerca, via cable , y la más lejana mediante placa de red inalámbrica.

Tus máquinas van a estar en red , si bién podés hacer que no sean visibles ni accesibles entre si, solo le cargás los protocolos TCP/IP y no compartir impresoras.

ROUTER algo de 150$
ROUTER inalámbrico supongo 250$
Placa inalámbrica será 100$

Saludos!


----------



## xiober (Ago 19, 2009)

con un router D-Link DI-808HV por ejemplo conectas el moden de internet en el puerto que dice WAN, configuras el router para asignar direcciones IP por medio de DHCP y conectas tus maquinas a los otros puertos, no necesitas mas nada, tendras una mini red solo de 8 maquinas como maximo con ese router. saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2009)

xiober dijo:
			
		

> con un router D-Link DI-808HV por ejemplo conectas el moden de internet en el puerto que dice WAN, configuras el router para asignar direcciones IP por medio de DHCP y conectas tus maquinas a los otros puertos, no necesitas mas nada, tendras una mini red solo de 8 maquinas como maximo con ese router. saludos





bien es haci de facil, si no tenes ningun conocimiento de como configurar algo te recomiendo que llames a alguen que estee en el tema, porque puedes encontrarte con que tu modem estee configurado para dar internet a una sola MAC address y hay vas a estar en un drama. en este caso lo que tienes que hacer es clonar la MAc de tu  equipo en el router


saludos


----------



## foso (Ago 20, 2009)

Gracias amigos por responder. Bueno voy a intentar con ese DI-808HV a ver si sale. Cualquier cosa despues les pregunto como clonar el MAc en el router, porque no tengo ni idea de eso.

saludos


----------



## jalva (Ago 20, 2009)

otro posible es el ROUTER LINKSYS WIRELESS-G WRT54G
por ejemplo en buenos aires cuesta unos 65 dólares y al mismo tiempo ya tienes Wifi


----------



## chugus (Ago 20, 2009)

> otro posible es el ROUTER LINKSYS WIRELESS-G WRT54G
> por ejemplo en buenos aires cuesta unos 65 dólares y al mismo tiempo ya tienes Wifi


Coincido en este router... He instalado mas de 10 y actualmente tengo en mi lugar de trabajo 3 de ellos funcionando a full y nunca tuve problemas es muy linda maquina, muy recomendable y ademas facil de instalar y configurar...

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Ago 20, 2009)

Si pero yo no quiero un Router con Wi-Fi . Ya tengo inernet. Quiero algo del que pueda sacar 2 cables y conectar las dos PC a la vez


----------



## chugus (Ago 20, 2009)

WRT54G es la solucion...

Es un router con wifi integrado + switch de 4 bocas (puedes desactivar la parte wifi si no te hace falta)

Posee una entrada WAN (aqui conectas el modem DSL o ADSL) y cuatro salidas RJ45 tipo Switch (aqui puedes conectar hasta 4 maquinas por cable) y si no te alcanza conecta un Switch de 8 -16 -24 tantas salidas como pcs quieras conectar y listo... es muy simple..

PD: hoy en dia sale lo mismo un router con wifi que uno sin wifi.... por lo tanto te conviene con wifi y la desactivas...

Saludos!


----------



## xiober (Ago 21, 2009)

esta imagen es de mercadolibre, ahi te puedes dar cuenta como es la conexion, puedes hacer lo mismo con cualquier router+swicth integrado.

y en esta direccion puedes ver como es la configuracion del router
http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/di808hv/index.htm

OJO con los wifi por que la velocidad de la mayoria 54Mbps, algunos superior a 100Mbps pero porsupuesto mas caros, los que utilizan cables como minimo 100Mbps.

Saludos


----------



## chugus (Ago 21, 2009)

> OJO con los wifi por que la velocidad de la mayoria 54Mbps, algunos superior a 100Mbps pero porsupuesto mas caros, los que utilizan cables como minimo 100Mbps.



La velocidad por cable es siempre 100mb/s. La velocidad por wifi es depende de la norma que estes usando y tambien depende del router...

Ej. la norma b es hasta 11mb/s, la norma g es hasta 54mb/s y la norma n hasta 100mb/s...

Cabe destacar que es necesario que tengas instalada en la maquina receptora una placa wifi de la misma norma con la que transmite el router porque sino no te va a servir de nada tener un router con norma n y una placa receptora norma g porque no vas a aprovechar todo el ancho de banda...

Saludos!


----------



## xiober (Ago 21, 2009)

chugus dijo:
			
		

> > OJO con los wifi por que la velocidad de la mayoria 54Mbps, algunos superior a 100Mbps pero porsupuesto mas caros, los que utilizan cables como minimo 100Mbps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eso es correcto hermano, saludos


----------



## chugus (Ago 21, 2009)

> eso es correcto hermano, saludos



Gracias.. muy buena la imagen, se ve claramente la conexión Web-Modem-Router-Destino... por lo tanto me parecio completar con un poco de teoria...

Slaudos!


----------



## xbonsx (Ago 21, 2009)

Otra forma aún mas sencilla es con un switch, es como un router pero sin tantos problemas, que si configurar esto o aquello el firewall, bla bla la. Sconectas el cable de red de una pc y el de la otra, y listo ya puedes juagr Counter Strike en Lan, y si tienes internet sencillamente conectas el cable de red de salida del modem al router o switch y listo, teoricamente las pc deberían tener la misma ip pero diferente ip lan.


----------



## chugus (Ago 21, 2009)

> es como un router pero sin tantos problemas


Me parece que estas un poco confundido o no te explicaste bien... Son dos cosas muy diferentes...

Un switch es un conmutador para conectar pcs entre si y un router sirve para que todas las pcs interactuen con internet ya que enmascara paquetes provenientes de las pcs de una red local (LAN) y los pasa a internet "enmascarados" con la ip de internet (WAN)...

Es una explicacion muy rapida para no entrar en detalles ya que es un tema dificil de entender si no estas en el tema...

Saludos!


----------



## jrbenitezl (Ago 26, 2009)

a el no le interesa como funciona no lo compliquen mira tu nada mas compra un router de link el mas chico es para 4 maquinas conecta el puerto de wan a tu modem y en los otros puertos las demas maquinas no ocupas configurar nada ya viene por default el dhcp solo conectalo y te va funcionar cuestan al rededor de 60 dlls


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 26, 2009)

Te recomiendo el D-Link DIR-300, es barato y le podes cambiar el firmware por DD-WRT (linux). Tiene un procesador de 166 MHz, chipset Atheros, 16Mb de RAM. Te sale poco mas de 200 ARS.

Por 300 ARS te llevas el Netgear WNR854T (refurbished) con 4 puertos de 1000, procesador de 500 MHz, 32Mb de RAM, chipset Marvell. Si le pones el X-WRT (linux) perdes la parte inalámbrica porque no esta soportada. Pero como es Mini-PCI (ojo no es mini PCI Express) La placa inlalámbrica se la cambias por una soportada y la placa del router se la pones a tu notebook. 

Cuanto mas potente el router mas alta la torrenteada que le podes pegar, en el caso del DIR-300 con 50 conexiones anda joya, comprobado por mí ;-); el WNR854T en cabio soporta 16000 conexiones, lo cual es incomprobable, así que de momento te digo que con 1000 conexiones anda joya.

En cuanto compartis la conexion a Internet, el primer problema que se presenta es que la velocidad no se comparte pareja y hay peleas por el ancho de banda que usa cada uno. Para evitar las peleas te sirve el QoS.

Ese router que te recomiendan, D-Link DI-808HV, trae QoS y VPN de fábrica (+1)
El Linksys WRT54G en cambio no te recomiendo porque va por la versión 4, trae muy poca memoria, el procesador es viejo y lento. Hubo un tiempo en que era lo mas (-1)
Al cambiar el firmware por linux le podes poner todas las características que necesites, incluyendo QoS y VPN. Tambien le podes poner características que no necesitas como SAMBA y LIRC


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2009)

A lo mejor no va al caso por aquello de que su modem es tambien por ethernet o sea que se pretende hacer una red de 3 equipos,  pero el otro dia viajando por los caminos de internet me encontre que existe la posibilidad de conectar dos pc sin necesidad de ruteador, digo muchos tendran conocimiento, pero algunos otros no lo teniamos...

dejo el link de como se hace, es un pequeño tutorial de redes...
Conectar dos PC en red - instalar una tarjeta de red

p.d. es en la parte donde menciona lo de los cables cruzados. y creo no estar deacuerdo donde se menciona que un router no es lo mismo que un switch, yo pienso que si, pero que mas da....

Saludos....


----------



## tokito007 (Ago 31, 2009)

comprate el router LINKSYS WIRELESS-G WRT54G tiene  un switch de 4 bocas un firewall bajo linux lo conectas a la salida del modem (en el manual te indica como configurarlo) tiene la opcion de clonar las direcciones mac de las pc y si a futuro tene una pc en otra habitacion o una notebook habilitas wifi y chau cables


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2009)

No te compres el LINKSYS WRT54G, se durmió en los laureles que obtubo allá por el 2002.
Cualquier router moderno le pasa el trapo.


----------

